# 283 Pacific Tender Imprint



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I recently bought a serviced 283 Pacific which was in excellent condition. I brought it home and ran it on the layout to see how well it runs. It runs fast and smokes great. I'm very pleased with my investment. That was until I compared it with other 283's in various galleries. Every gallery I have checked shows the tender with "American Flyer". This one has "American Flyer Lines". Did I buy something that is not original? To double-check the galleries, I went on eBay and checked some of the 283's for sale. I found a few that also show "American Flyer Lines". According to my Greenberg Price Guide, nothing is listed for the 283, but it apparently was available both ways (AF and AFL) on the 282. I'm kind of a purist and like to keep my AF items as original as possible. Can anyone shed light on this?


----------



## AmFlyerMike (Apr 6, 2013)

Don,
The various pictures on the americanflyerexpress.com Products Directory shows several that have "American Flyer Lines" on the tender. My Bubeck guide indicates that there were many variations. I think you're good.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

When I looked on American Flyer Express, all I saw was the 'AF' imprints not 'AFL' like I have. Are you sure you only picked #283 Pacifics? I'll go back and take another look.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Don...according to David Doyle's AF catalog it lists the 283 as having both Chicago Northwestern Line AND American Flyer Lines on the tender. The 282 only had American Flyer on the tender.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Wow -- this is embarrassing. I meant the other way around -- my 283 has "American Flyer" on the tender and every gallery shot I've seen, has "American Flyer Lines". I apologize for having it reversed. So can anyone find out for sure if what I have is incorrect?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

AFL here ...

http://www.americanflyerexpress.com...-express-pacifics-chicago-northwestern-04.htm

Didn't see any AF on the site's pics, but only had a quick look. Perhaps something telling in their catalog section? Maybe the way the 283 is shown in an old catalog???

TJ


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nuttin,
I see the site posted by tjcruiser, and checked my Doyles catalog and see the same information that daveh219 posted. 

However since they made them from like 1953-1957 I wouldn't be surprised if there was a variation with just AF instead of AFL.

Also some previous owner might have just altered the lettering to suit there own interests.

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

The tender does not appear to have been altered at all and looks as original as any I've seen. It may be that the tender body is from one of the other AF Pacific engines. It looks great and runs great -- I'm just angry with myself for not being knowledgeable enough to have recognized it in order to support my own obsessive "purist views" on complete originality. I can certainly watch for and obtain the correct tender someday and exchange it to make it right. Wonder if that means I have 'obsessive-compulsive disorder'??


----------



## The New Guy (Mar 11, 2012)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> Wonder if that means I have 'obsessive-compulsive disorder'??


You used two ?. That should be fixed.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

SEE -- I'm obsessed !!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

According to my "stuff", it should be "American Flyer Lines". The 285 and 295 had "American Flyer" on them. Maybe someone put a different tender on it??


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Yea, that's what I'm thinking too. I should just keep watching for an "American Flyer Lines" tender somewhere to replace this one and all will be right in the world.

If anyone out there has an undamaged one with excellent graphics and wishes to trade, let me know.


----------

